# Mark all posts as read?



## Dlcrouch (Sep 7, 2012)

How to?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Quicklinks, Mark Forums Read. Top bar just to the right of the search tab.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You can also double-click on the TiVo logo next to each Forum title to mark all posts in that forum as read.


----------

